# Samsung vs Lg Led TV 40 inch [uae]



## sanoob.tv (Feb 24, 2013)

hey,
im planning to buy a new led tv from uae .40 inch.
i have two options either samsung or lg.i have read good reviews about both and im now confused.
Should support 3d and SMART (optional) 
so any of you ppl bought LED from abroad.? and how about the international warrranty.
thnx

after reading through the forum.decided to buy UA40ES6600R ,
Mods pls close this thread 
thnx


----------



## Minion (Feb 25, 2013)

^^AFAIK samsung only provides international warranty.let us know what is your budget and viewing distance?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm planning to buy Samsung led 6030.from UAE.I need to check customs charges.I checked Flipkart it cost around 60k.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2013)

You don't need to worry about customs for a 40" TV, you can bring anything worth 35k or below from there.
If flipkart says its 60k then you will easily get it for 30k or less over there.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 9, 2013)

Bought Samsung 6030,will get it on the 18 th.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 10, 2013)

For how much ?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry for late reply bought Samsung es6200 40 inch full hd 3d led smart tv for 3500 uae dirham on April 2013.got 4 3d glasses and a 3d blue ay player.


----------

